# Good 5l pump dispenser



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Any of you fellas found a decent one that doesn't leak?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Eturty said:


> Any of you fellas found a decent one that doesn't leak?


Yep

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Radish293 said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cheapest place I could find. Top quality product.

https://www.daltonengineering.co.uk/best-sellers/sprayer-viton-7-litre.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Not cheap but these Marolex sprayers are the business.
https://www.lunesdale-pumps.co.uk/p...sion-5-pressure-sprayer-5l-buna-408-1015.html


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep the marled seems to be high quality


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Not cheap but these Marolex sprayers are the business.
> 
> https://www.lunesdale-pumps.co.uk/p...sion-5-pressure-sprayer-5l-buna-408-1015.html


What makes them better? Flow rate, spray pattern, build quality?

My current one is fine just a bit slow.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Kenan said:


> What makes them better? Flow rate, spray pattern, build quality? My current one is fine just a bit slow.


Who said better? In order to say something is better, you need to know what it is being compared to. I don't, so I didn't. The OP asked for a sprayer that didn't leak is all. I have a Marolex sprayer, a smaller one, and it doesn't leak, throws out a lot of product, is built well and I can get around 2 cars with TFR without the need to re-pressure.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry guys i wasn't very clear!

I meant as in Pump dispensers for 5l container s of brake cleaners etc.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valet-Pr...rentrq:d77aa8da16f0a4b77cf4264effff8390|iid:1

Like this


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Brilliant mate. 😂


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Eturty said:


> Sorry guys i wasn't very clear!
> 
> I meant as in Pump dispensers for 5l container s of brake cleaners etc.
> 
> ...


I was just scrolling wondering why people were posting sprayers :lol:

Takes me back to the old advice sitting an exam.....RTFQ :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

why not send valet pro and email I'm sure they will help you


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

WHIZZER said:


> why not send valet pro and email I'm sure they will help you


Spotted they sell them on eBay, I just want one that doesn't drip everywhere!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry will teach me to read the post 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Went with a atomiza one from polished bliss in the end

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

:lolo the valet pro fit gtechniq 5l bottles?.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Went with a atomiza one from polished bliss in the end
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Do you have a link ?

Also, worth updating the thread with your thoughts, when you get it / tried it as it might help others out looking for a similar thing :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/atomiza-dispensing-pump

Here's the link!

Only ordered yesterday will updated when it arrives

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I got some ages ago and they are so so. After dispensing the liquid if I tipped the bottle forward more liquid would run out. On thick shampoo I had to put a little catch tray under the bottle.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Befriend your local Autosmart rep and get them free with 5l of product


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

So...These drip pretty bad. 

Has anyone found one that doesn't drip?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have thought that they all drip a little after dispensing fluid. I’m keen to know if any other dispensers don’t leak/drip.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

by design of a turned down pipe end I imagine any type will eventually drip out some product depending upon how thick the product is that you're using it on? Gravity and all that science stuff.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Agree with above. You would be better with the tap type.https://www.cateringsupplies.net/container-tap-5-litre-dispenser-38mm.html?gclid=Cj0KCQiAsvTxBRDkARIsAH4W_j_B-5OVefl3oG5e2WOrsq_IP4vwAKMOdf0vwpcKTYvMgMIvWZEgRC8aAmiGEALw_wcB

https://www.discountedcleaningsupplies.co.uk/5-litre-tap-dispenser-cleenol-147tap-cle-147tap?ppc_keyword=&gclid=Cj0KCQiAsvTxBRDkARIsAH4W_j9SlRVZIJpTYhgC3rlg7hFy5VXVk3a-84n0W5DMAEKbV2JwSLTiJJ4aAiIDEALw_wcB 
Then store the bottle upright


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I picked some up in Booker, as well as spray heads and bottles dirt cheap.

The cheap Booker ones do drip a little, but not quite as bad as the expensive "detailing" ones i also have.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.cateringsupplies.net/co...IP4vwAKMOdf0vwpcKTYvMgMIvWZEgRC8aAmiGEALw_wcB

As it happens been looking for these for a while. after I got one of these with a 5ltr bottle of coffee machine descaling fluid.Way to go for me. :thumb:
Lay on the side to dispense and stand back up again in placw :thumb:
Not at that price though!
In about 8yrs I should have enough.:lol:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

polt said:


> Agree with above. You would be better with the tap type.https://www.cateringsupplies.net/co...IP4vwAKMOdf0vwpcKTYvMgMIvWZEgRC8aAmiGEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.discountedcleaningsuppl...y5VXVk3a-84n0W5DMAEKbV2JwSLTiJJ4aAiIDEALw_wcB
> Then store the bottle upright


Genius! I'll get these next time

I tell you what though if someone designed a pump that didn't leak you'd be onto to something as it seems like theres isn't a high end one to purchase

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Not read the comments but Asda used to sell the Heinz dispensers for 50p a while back. So I stocked up on them. Does the job for the price paid. Worth looking for something like this.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Quality of Dispensers do differ though the one I got with Megs Hyper Wash many years ago from CYC never drips. The other one drips after almost every use.

The only way I have managed to stop it dripping Shampoo after use is to fold an old piece of clay over the nozel and remove of course before next time (not ideal but seems to work).


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I squat he’s over to the rap style, not perfect but the best solution I’ve found 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use this type for high viscous chemicals such as shampoo:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dispensi...322722?hash=item3d17dc5ce2:g:ku8AAOSwEDhdSDT4
And a pump type for less viscous such as APC:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38MM-Pel...924856?hash=item4b80c4bf38:g:lU0AAOSw0S1fUQ7Q


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

https://paw-naturel.co.uk/products/5-litre-pump

You want something like this no ? I got some similar to these from Excel Detailing many years ago, but they no longer sell them. When not in use you just twist the end upwards for no drips.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> https://paw-naturel.co.uk/products/5-litre-pump
> 
> You want something like this no ? I got some similar to these from Excel Detailing many years ago, but they no longer sell them. When not in use you just twist the end upwards for no drips.


They still drip dude


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Itstony said:


> https://www.cateringsupplies.net/co...IP4vwAKMOdf0vwpcKTYvMgMIvWZEgRC8aAmiGEALw_wcB
> 
> As it happens been looking for these for a while. after I got one of these with a 5ltr bottle of coffee machine descaling fluid.Way to go for me. :thumb:
> Lay on the side to dispense and stand back up again in placw :thumb:
> ...


£2.49 here! (minus the DW discount)
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/jerrycan-plastic-tap-38mm-neck-for-5-litre-bottles/


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Who said better? In order to say something is better, you need to know what it is being compared to. I don't, so I didn't. The OP asked for a sprayer that didn't leak is all. I have a Marolex sprayer, a smaller one, and it doesn't leak, throws out a lot of product, is built well and I can get around 2 cars with TFR without the need to re-pressure.


Hi GeeWhiz, do you have the 5L one, or a smaller one?
Interesting to know if the smaller one allows you get around the 2 cars...

Thanks for the link!!! :thumb:

I will use for PRE-WASH on my Brompton bicycle , the foaming one with Hilt Hamber Auto Wash & Surfex HD mixed, diluted.
3L Marolex Axel Pressure Foamer
https://www.lunesdale-pumps.co.uk/f...ex-axel-3000-pressure-foamer-3l-408-1051.html

I think I may also get a 2L one for general APC use, Surfex HD, to replace a trigger bottle I use for the car arches, and alloys.

https://www.lunesdale-pumps.co.uk/h...stry-2000-hand-pressure-sprayer-408-1032.html
or 
https://www.lunesdale-pumps.co.uk/h...stry-2000-hand-pressure-sprayer-408-1032.html


----------

